# [solved] input/output error with cdrecord

## skunk

hi  :Smile: 

i'm having a very odd problem with cdrecord and my usb dvd burner...

if i try to burn using the dev=x,x,x notation (the k3b way) i get the following output:

```
# /usr/bin/cdrecord -v gracetime=2 dev=2,0,0 speed=10 -tao driveropts=burnfree -eject -overburn -data /home/p2p/.mldonkey/incoming/BT/kubuntu-5.04-live-i386.iso

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01.01a01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

on-the-fly encryption (version 1.0-rc1) built-in, (C) 2004,2005 Maximilian Decker

NOTE: this version of cdrecord is an inofficial (modified) release of cdrecord

      and thus may have bugs that are not present in the original version.

      Please send bug reports and support requests to <burbon04 at gmx.de>.

      For more information please see http://burbon04.gmxhome.de/linux/CDREncryption.html.

      The original author should not be bothered with problems of this version.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r5

/usr/bin/cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: '2,0,0'

scsibus: 2 target: 0 lun: 0

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.32

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

SCSI buffer size: 64512

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'HL-DT-ST'

Identifikation : 'DVDRAM GSA-4120B'

Revision       : 'A101'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

Current: 0x000A

Profile: 0x0012

Profile: 0x0011

Profile: 0x0014

Profile: 0x0013

Profile: 0x001A

Profile: 0x001B

Profile: 0x002B

Profile: 0x0010

Profile: 0x0009

Profile: 0x000A (current)

Profile: 0x0008

Profile: 0x0002

/usr/bin/cdrecord: This version of cdrecord does not include DVD-R/DVD-RW support code.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: If you need DVD-R/DVD-RW support, ask the Author for cdrecord-ProDVD.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Free test versions and free keys for personal use are at ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/ProDVD/

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 1053696 = 1029 KB

Drive DMA Speed: 8432 kB/s 47x CD 6x DVD

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

Track 01: data   619 MB

Total size:      710 MB (70:26.21) = 316966 sectors

Lout start:      711 MB (70:28/16) = 316966 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

ATIP info from disk:

  Indicated writing power: 3

  Reference speed: 6

  Is not unrestricted

  Is erasable

  Disk sub type: High speed Rewritable (CAV) media (1)

  ATIP start of lead in:  -11625 (97:27/00)

  ATIP start of lead out: 359849 (79:59/74)

  1T speed low:  4 1T speed high: 10

  2T speed low:  4 2T speed high:  0 (reserved val  6)

  power mult factor: 1 5

  recommended erase/write power: 5

  A1 values: 24 1A D8

  A2 values: 26 B2 4A

Disk type:    Phase change

Manuf. index: 0

Manufacturer: Illegal Manufacturer code

Blocks total: 359849 Blocks current: 359849 Blocks remaining: 42883

Starting to write CD/DVD at speed 10 in real TAO mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write    0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

BURN-Free is ON.

Performing OPC...

Encryption feature disabled.

Starting new track at sector: 0

Track 01:    0 of  619 MB written./usr/bin/cdrecord: Input/output error. write_g1: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  2A 00 00 00 00 7C 00 00 1F 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 05 00 00 00 00 10 2A 30 06 90 21 02 00 00

Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x21 Qual 0x02 (invalid address for write) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid)

resid: 63440

cmd finished after 0.010s timeout 40s

write track data: error after 253952 bytes

/usr/bin/cdrecord: The current problem looks like a buffer underrun.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: It looks like 'driveropts=burnfree' does not work for this drive.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Please report.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Make sure that you are root, enable DMA and check your HW/OS set up.

Writing  time:   12.386s

Average write speed 343.8x.

Fixating...

Fixating time:   26.967s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo had 68 puts and 5 gets.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 1 times full, min fill was 93%.
```

but if i use /dev/sr0 as device it works...

this issue prevent k3b to burn correctly any iso image  :Sad: 

thank you for your helpLast edited by skunk on Fri Oct 14, 2005 12:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## skunk

bump...

----------

## skunk

just in case somebody is experiencing the same problem, hal was the cause...

upgrade to hal-0.4.8 (actually masked)

finally i can use k3b again  :Smile: 

----------

